# Finally... (feeling good about my stash)



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

So yeah.. as the title indicates.. I'm FINALLY feeling pretty good about my stash of stuff. I mean, I know that I'll never be "done" prepping... but I do feel confident that I have enough that if the SHTF tomorrow, I'd be able to make it for a good long while, while all the sheeple would only have about 3 or 4 days worth. I just wish I could get some of my friends on board.. but you all know how that goes. 

I'd like to convey a heartfelt thanks to everyone on this site that freely shares their advice and opinions (even when I wholeheartedly disagree). The peace of mind I now have knowing that I won't get caught with my pants completely down is a wonderful feeling. So yeah... Thanks folks.. :beercheer:


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree completely, tho I'm never as prepared as I would like to be, I'm as prepared as I can be. There are always ebbs and flows in my plans and supplies but just keep pushing on. This site has been a great source of info and sometimes just a lot of fun to read.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

musketjim said:


> I agree completely, tho I'm never as prepared as I would like to be, I'm as prepared as I can be.


Same here - within reason. 
Sure, they are folks with underground bunkers and 5 years worth of MRE's stashed, but I am not one of them!



musketjim said:


> This site has been a great source of info and sometimes just a lot of fun to read.


It sure has been. I like to think I have helped a couple folks out along the way, as well.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

We are all kind of like the Federal Highway system. Once we complete work on a section another one needs repair. You can only do so much. I find it fun to talk to some old friends on the forums but in reality I spend more time with the guys I prep with and we do not let it make us go crazy. that is what a spouse if for. 

As LincTex and others have said, "you can only do so much". I hate it when I see folks become bitter or give up when they cannot reach that goal of having a 25 year supply of Twinkies or whatever. The fun here is the friends you make and knowing we can help each other. GB


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> In reality I spend more time with the guys I prep with and we do not let it make us go crazy. The fun here is the friends you make and knowing we can help each other. GB


^Totally.
When I stop to think about it... the *BEST* preps I could ever have is knowing good people that I can trust to have around/to be around/to go to.

Various goods will come and go, the dollar will rise and fall, weather will be good and bad, but the local network of friends you create is worth far more than gold!


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Congratulations! Kind of feel the same way myself. Over one year's worth of LTS food finally packed away, hit all my ammo storage levels and my diesel generator arrives today.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Wanderer0101 said:


> .... and my diesel generator arrives today.


What kind?


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

LincTex said:


> What kind?


It's acutally a welder/generator. A Hobart Champion Elite AC/DC Arc Welder/AC Generator with 23 HP Kohler OHV Engine - 260 Amp AC/225 Amp DC Welding Output, 11,000 Watts. Did quite a lot of research as to reliability, etc. and it seems to be quite good. Thought I might as well have a welder in addition to the generator. I also wanted something reasonably portable for the moment. In the future after my next and final move I'll probably have a dedicated, higher capacity, 1800 RPM stand alone generator (Perkins?) and this one will be mostly welder and backup. Electricians are putting the transfer switch, etc. in next week.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Wanderer0101 said:


> Hobart Champion Elite...23 HP Kohler OHV Engine.


Are you sure it is a diesel?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

LincTex said:


> ^Totally.
> When I stop to think about it... the BEST preps I could ever have is knowing good people that I can trust to have around/to be around/to go to.
> 
> Various goods will come and go, the dollar will rise and fall, weather will be good and bad, but the local network of friends you create is worth far more than gold!


You all can say that again... I hear so much good stuff on here and that is why I stay, hopefully My thoughts and comments help others as well... Although I don't have the bunker and Twinkie supply - but the later will change in a few months!!! Go Twinkies!!!


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

LincTex said:


> Are you sure it is a diesel?


Yes, it's a diesel.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I know what you mean. It feels good to have my food tucked away along with the rest of my gear. I'm 100% sure I'm missing something super critical but I will hopefully figure it out in a good thread before its too late!!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Wanderer0101 said:


> Yes, it's a diesel.


I'd love to see pictures. Maybe my "Google Fu" is off, but I can't find a 23 HP Kohler OHV diesel engine anywhere on the web.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

LincTex said:


> I'd love to see pictures. Maybe my "Google Fu" is off, but I can't find a 23 HP Kohler OHV diesel engine anywhere on the web.


I looked too. Nada.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

8thDayStranger said:


> I looked too. Nada.


Me too, couldn't find it under Hobart, Kohler also makes generators, the only diesel they have close to 23 hp is a 25.5 hp which is a Yanmar diesel?


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

http://www.hobartwelders.com/products/generators/champion-elite/
Try that.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

fondini said:


> http://www.hobartwelders.com/products/generators/champion-elite/
> Try that.


That link says it's gas:



> Engine: Kohler 23 HP gasoline engine, 3600 RPM


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Wanderer0101 said:


> Congratulations! Kind of feel the same way myself. Over one year's worth of LTS food finally packed away, hit all my ammo storage levels and my diesel generator arrives today.


To end this mess, now that the generator must have arrived, give us a model number of the welder, and the engine, even a close up pic of the engine.

I have a Yamaha generator, it's engine is diesel, but made by Kubota, so I'm sure there must be many factory combinations.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm just curious.... maybe he didn't get what he thought he was gonna get... Could be he's negotiating getting it sent back. The diesel ones cost several thousand more $$$$$ than the gas ones do.


----------

